# experience w/Q Tubes?



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

So I've been looking for extra long valve stems for my 60mm deep rims
and there appears to only be Q Tubes in 80mm(found here and here)
Has anyone used them, and if so, how were they?

I'm trying to avoid using valve extenders, although the Vittorias seem
pretty good so far. I just have to remember to save the flat tubes and
transfer the extender to the next spare I carry.


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

I bought a box of 10 of 'em in cross-tire size, w/ 60mm valve stems and removable cores.

They're not bad - not super nice like the michelin tubes, but less 'seamy' than other tubes I've seen. I think they may be stamped 'Kenda' on the tubes, but I can't really remember.

If you can pick up tubes w/ removable valve cores, I've heard good things about the tufo-style extenders, that actually relocate the valve.


----------



## Hoffman (Jul 29, 2008)

From my experience a tube is a tube is a tube. 

At least until youhave a special need, like a removable core, superlight weight, or a long valve. Other than that, if it holds air, ride it. I put about 1500mi on some super cheap (2/$5) Bontrager tubes this summer with no flats or other problems. They are still holding air, but now my dad is the proud new owner of that wheelset and he is still riding them. I would have kept the wheelset, but I had season ending wrist surgery a month ago and obviously can't use them right now.

Hoffman


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

They're good tubes. 

As a quick tangent, I think its funny how 'high' and 'low' quality tubes are separated by price. Since a standard 700x23 tube is like 80-90% margin, a store can mark it up and call it a 'premium' tube or mark it down and call it a blowout. For my money, all buytl tubes are the same. Heck, they prolly all come from the same Cheng factory in Asia.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Almost all bicycle tubes come from the same three factories-Chen Shing and Kenda in Taiwan and some other company whose name escapes me in China. There is little quality difference between the brands, just a different box.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

Vredestein sells an 80mm tube. expensive, though, and we stopped selling them in lieu of Quality's 80mm version.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Fuji makes a long valve tube (60mm)...made in China, kinda heavy, but they seem to work o.k.


----------

